# Foal colour and eye colour? Help! :)



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Hey! So my mare foaled a month ago from today. So Sapphire is one month today and i still don't quite know what colour he is and what to tell people when they ask(very embarrassing)! But what really has me puzzled is that he has blue eyes. When he was born they were grey but in the first week they changed from grey to bright blue and have been the same since. His sire and dam both have brown eyes but his dams dam might have had blue. His sire is a bay buckskin. His dam is a tb/ov quarter. They both have the dorsal stripe and so does he. He looks just like us dam but lighter and with blues eyes. He has one tiny white spot by the right eye but otherwise his face is light brown. 
So what do you guys think? Will he keep his blue eyes?
I post a picture tonight 
Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

What is the actual colour of his dam? And is the sire bay or buckskin?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, it will be really helpful knowing the color of the parents. A horse can't be "bay buckskin", that's two different colors. And overo is a blanket statement for white patterns, not actual color. Photos would be great too!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Oh sorry!! I am so bad with colors other people on here told me the sire was bay buckskin... He is buckskin in my opinion. I will just post pictures instead of guessing what they are, haha! I will post them now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

This Sapphire a few days ago. He only has two white spots on his coat and a third in his mane. Brown face so i don't think it is possible for him to have blue eyes?


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

This is Sierra, his dam.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, soooo cute <3 Subbing..


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

This is his sire. What is he? thanks!


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

A horse can have blue eyes even if they're entirely a solid color with no white at all, and even if it's a dark coat color. Sire and dam both look bay dun (dun on bay) from what I can see. Dam is Tobiano as well, and so is your foal. (Though minimal.) Foal looks like it's probably dun too, though more pictures would be helpful. I'm thinking bay dun tobiano on the foal too. Is there any way you can get a kind of up close-ish picture of his eyes? That would help us to see if it's just a 'baby blues' thing or genuinely blue. Also want to add, a horse's parents don't have to have blue eyes for them to have blue, one blue or partially blue eyes. It's caused by the genes that cause white markings, not a specific eye color gene. (And by dilutes in double dilutes, such as cremellos.)


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Okay thank you! I will post more pics of baby. Also sire and dam have the dorsal stripe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

this is from a few weeks ago his eyes are alittle bluer now.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sooo cute!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

No it doesn't look like he's got true blue eyes, most likely they will darken as he ages, and as said both parents appear to be duns, baby is also a dun, probably bay dun, but possibly red dun, hard to tell from those pics. And both Mom and baby are tobiano

Could you point me to the post where people here told you the sire was a bay buckskin?


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Okay thank you! 
Yes! Go under search and type 'pregnant mare foaling soon, advice? ' and it should be somewhere under that thread. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I found it, they said he was a bay dun (which is correct), not a bay buckskin. Duns are my favorite!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Oh okay! My mistake then! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks to be a red dun tobiano 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

